# Lawrenceville, GA - ID#6938, M 2YR, Gwinnett Co AS



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

My Internal ID Number is 6938 
I am a Male, PEN 107 - German Shepherd - Tan/Black
The shelter thinks I am about 2 Years of Age
I will be available for adoption starting on 09-23-08
Found Stray: Large Breed; Young Adult; Weight: 80lbs; Temperaments: Friendly - Sweet, Hyper; Had on Chain Collar


Adoption/Reclaim Hours: 
Sunday and Monday Closed 
Tuesday and Thursday 10:00am - 8:00pm 
Wednesday and Friday 10:00am - 3:30pm 
Saturday 10:00am - 3:30pm 

* Closed for lunch weekdays from 12:30pm to 1:00pm 

The following fees apply to Animal Welfare Services for animals at our Gwinnett County Shelter:

Reclaim: $35 Per Animal 
Board: $5 Per Day 
Adoption: $30 Per Animal 
We work with many rescue groups that often find temporary or permanent homes for animals we can no longer shelter. 
If you have questions, please email us at [email protected]
770.339.3200


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Gwinnett Co. Animal Shelter, Lawrenceville, GA: YM*

Wow...another gorgeous dog at Gwinnett!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brandynbrown (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: Gwinnett Co. Animal Shelter, Lawrenceville, GA: YM*

Love that smile! they have cheap adoption fees also!


----------



## Mom2Sam (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Gwinnett Co. Animal Shelter, Lawrenceville, GA: YM*

My goodness he is adorable


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Gwinnett Co. Animal Shelter, Lawrenceville, GA: YM*

bump for the handsome guy


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Gwinnett Co. Animal Shelter, Lawrenceville, GA: YM*

bump


----------



## mmackey (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: Gwinnett Co. Animal Shelter, Lawrenceville, GA: YM*

OMG he is handsome! He looks just like my Mac


----------



## mmackey (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: Gwinnett Co. Animal Shelter, Lawrenceville, GA: YM*

Upsy daisy!!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Gwinnett Co. Animal Shelter, Lawrenceville, GA: YM*

no longer listed


----------

